

MongoDB Gotchas - vlucas
http://www.vancelucas.com/blog/mongodb-gotchas/

======
TrevorBurnham
These seem a bit obvious to me. "String searches are case-sensitive"? "Strings
and integers aren't equivalent"? I was hoping the article would be a bit
deeper.

~~~
jkmcf
For the majority of people migrating from MySQL, these would be deep enough
for them to say "Oh $h1t, my codes will break!" since MySQL defaults to not
caring.

